# Upgrading Fried O/4 Subwoofers



## Rubus (Dec 30, 2013)

I built these O/4's twenty years ago. One of the Carbonneau CG-258R 10" woofers has some damage. Fried used to sell upgrades for their speakers. Any suggestions for new guts for my transmission lines?


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

Rubus said:


> I built these O/4's twenty years ago. One of the Carbonneau CG-258R 10" woofers has some damage. Fried used to sell upgrades for their speakers. Any suggestions for new guts for my transmission lines?


what type of damage? if it's just a recone then that's easy. otherwise it might be a bit of a pain tracking down a replacement since I haven't seen those drivers on the market for a while.


----------



## Rubus (Dec 30, 2013)

Thanks Mike,
Actually the damage is quite minimal. A child had pushed in on the center, denting it. A vacuum cleaner sucked it out to its original shape. It works just fine but it creeps me out to know they have been violated. I guess I really was asking if you knew of anyone who has gone to the work of designing a driver, crossover combination to retrofit the O/4 cabinets with currently available drivers? It was an attractive feature of Fried kits, to be able to upgrade the drivers and crossovers from time to time. I can't help but believe there are many O/4 cabinets in the world looking for new guts. Do you know if any one has taken on the challenge? How hard is it to reverse engineer a cabinet that uses just one driver? I would think I could find a driver that matched the frequency range of the Carbonneau. Then I could just ask someone on Home Theater Shack for directions on how to modify the crossover to make them sound even better than they do today. The first time I saw and heard a Fried homemade speaker, I fell in love with the hobby of speaker building. I remember going without sleep for three months so I could deliver newspapers to pay for my O/4 kit. I rebuilt an old table saw to make the cabinets with. My O/4's are as much a reflection of me as they are sound emitters. I guess you could say I'm doing a gut check.
Paul


----------

